# BLASC und OS X



## Nathil (6. Januar 2012)

Moinsen,
ich gehöre mit meinem MacBook wohl zu den wenigen WoW-Spielerinnen, die auch mal auf einem nicht ganz so verbreitetem OS spielen. (Meistens auch nur wenn ich unterwegs bin...) ich würde aber auch auf dem mac gerne meine Spielzeit erfassen lassen, aber es gibt keine Mac-version, was ich persönlich was schade finde.

Meine Frage daher, ist das eventuellerweise irgendwann mal geplant, gibt's ne beta, die ich übersehen habe (oder wie bei LoL einfach eingestellt wurd... )

Weil blasc (und der crafter) gehören für mich zu wow dazu. auch auf dem mac.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Januar 2012)

Es gab noch nie eine OS X-Version von BLASC. Blascrafter kannst du ja auch ohne blasc nutzen. Manuell kannst du deinen Char hier hochladen: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload


----------



## Nathil (7. Januar 2012)

Meine Frage war halt ob es sie geben wird


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Januar 2012)

Wurde schon ein paar mal gesagt, dass eine Entwicklung für OS X (aktuell) nicht geplant ist. Der Entwicklungsaufwand ist dafür einfach zu groß.


----------



## Nathil (7. Januar 2012)

dann danke =)

werd ich halt manuel Hochladen


----------



## Bibbels (21. September 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wurde schon ein paar mal gesagt, dass eine Entwicklung für OS X (aktuell) nicht geplant ist. Der Entwicklungsaufwand ist dafür einfach zu groß.


Wieso ist der Entwicklungsaufwand zu Groß?
Es wird immer mehr MAC-User geben hier in Deutschland da sollte auch generell mehr für diese gemacht werden finde ich!
Razor baut extra Tastaturen für MAC-Gamer mit Mac Layout, Steelseries hat MMO-Mäuse auch für MAC, Logitech bringt für die Gamer Tastaturen auch mit Mac Treibern.
Immer mehr Spiele werden für Mac portiert und Blizzard macht schon Jahrelang spiele für Windows und Mac.
Habe grad nicht die Zahlen zur Hand aber in Amerika, Schweden etc sind mehr Mac´s unterwegs als Windows-PC´s.

Leider fehlen mir persönlich Programmier Kenntnisse und kann euch da nicht unterstützen aber evtl doch mal ein Anreiz auch doch für Mac-User was zu tun.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2012)

Ich hätte dann gerne eine Amiga-Version.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. September 2012)

Bibbels schrieb:


> Wieso ist der Entwicklungsaufwand zu Groß?
> Es wird immer mehr MAC-User geben hier in Deutschland da sollte auch generell mehr für diese gemacht werden finde ich!
> Razor baut extra Tastaturen für MAC-Gamer mit Mac Layout, Steelseries hat MMO-Mäuse auch für MAC, Logitech bringt für die Gamer Tastaturen auch mit Mac Treibern.
> Immer mehr Spiele werden für Mac portiert und Blizzard macht schon Jahrelang spiele für Windows und Mac.
> ...


Du hast wunderbar Dinge aufgelistet, die käuflich sind und womit die Unternehmen Umsatz generieren.

Der BLASC-Client ist kostenfrei. Somit trägt der Entwickler die gesamten Kosten, was nicht gerade wenig ist. Die Portierung einer Anwendung von Windows auf ein anderes System ist nicht einfach zu erledigen, wenn ein komplettes Framework (ob nun selbst entwickelt oder von Drittherstellern) verwendet wird. Blizzard war der einzige Hersteller, welcher, zumindest seit Diablo2, Windows- und MAC-Versionen rausbrachte, da hast du Recht.

Die meisten OpenSource oder FreeWare Programme gibt es für Windows & Linux. Aber Mac OS X wird selten direkt angeboten.


----------

